# Awesome battery life thread.



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just doing this post for those wanting to share their battery life experiences. Please state which Rom and kernel you are using, activities running, screen on time, screenshots, etc.. This way we can keep the rom developer threads alot less cluttered. And for lulz. Thx.

Rom-wookie
Kernel-wooki
Very light usage
Stock battery
(currently running aokp b21)

Thread in honer of chopperthedog's suggestion.


----------



## bburud (Jan 20, 2012)

Shouldn't we also post the screen that shows screen on time, what kind of data (3G,4G,wifi), screen brightness etc., in order to make this a truly comprehensive thread?

Will post mine up in a few.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

If screen on times aren't posted this will become useless

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Exactly. What's the point if you are wifi for 2 days with 60 minutes of total screen time. Some of us leave the house and use our phones.



PaulG1488 said:


> If screen on times aren't posted this will become useless
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shouldn't you also say which battery you are using


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh. And if "androidos" uses more of your battery than screen time. Don't post 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lmao ye I agree cause I actually use my phone at work and switch to cdma only cause battery is poop for me. Using the extended I see a decrease in battery life. Anyone else? I switch to regular battery and have way better life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Oh. And if "androidos" uses more of your battery than screen time. Don't post
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why? Just wonderin...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Why? Just wonderin...


I think he is implying that if android os is higher that the screen time will be low implying he didn't turn in the phone much lol


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

What's the black line mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> What's the black line mean?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a big battery hit during reboot no?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> That's a big battery hit during reboot no?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It sure is...mine usually drops one percent if that.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

My phone had been frozen so I pulled the battery. Does freezing phone like run everything on steroids...?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## otyler46 (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't get much better than this. Regular battery. Glados 1.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

otyler46 said:


> I can't get much better than this. Regular battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what kernel/settings?


----------



## otyler46 (Jun 26, 2011)

edit: delete


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Settings in my signature....standard battery

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Great battery life here.

About 6 hours from last charge, about 2 of them on the phone.
The Gnex gets great battery when it has good signal. When it does not, it expends way too much energy trying to improve its signal















Can only upload 2 images, 2nd post to follow


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

The phone spends so much time in 180 because when in its cradle during the night, it cannot enter deep sleep.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

DHO said:


> The Gnex gets breat battery when it has good signal. When it does not, it expends way too much energy trying to improve its signal


This totally explains why I get much better battery at home on my days off than at work. Here I have 0-1 bars and at home its always full. No wifi at my house right now either but its like double what I can get at work even though I probably use it more on my off day.


----------

